# Need suggestions; puppy diet



## tncb3 (Mar 16, 2012)

Let me start off that if by Thursday, if Koda does not improve, he will be going to the vet on Friday. We got Koda when he was 8 & 1/2 weeks old, he is now 12 & 1/2 weeks. He was on a junky food prior to coming here and I did not want to continue with this food, so I switched him cold turkey. (I know, mistake #1). Anyway, the food that I had for him was one that was on the recalled list from TOTW. After putting him on a diet of hamburger & rice and medication, he had formed stools. The medication is now finished and he still had formed stools until I started introducing new food. I first tried Nature's Recipe Sensitive Stomach, thinking this would help until I found a better food for him. After 1 day of introduction, he had soft stools, so I put him back solely on the mixture and then tried introducing again with the same results. Over the weekend, I was able to get some samples of some decent foods to try. Today we tried Fromm puppy food, only to have soft stools again. Tomorrow he will only get the H&R until his stools are firm again. I am getting concerned as I know that the mixture is not giving him enough nutrition that a growing puppy needs. (He has been checked for worms and giardia both came back negative. He was given another dose of worm medication, just in case.) I need suggestions on either what to add to the hamburger mixture or foods to try. If I have to continue to cook for this little guy, I will, but I know this diet won't be good for long term.
Now, he is acting just fine, full of energy, putting on weight and growing, but I know he cannot keep eating just this and stay healthy. 
Thanks in advance for your help,
Chris


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

He may take a week or two to adapt to any new food...also overfeeding can cause runny stools. So I would try something decent for awhile before you decide it won't work. How much and how often are you feeding? How did you introlduce the new food? Cold turkey or slow mix in?

Was the TOTW working? THen I would try to find something "like" that formula. A lot of our dogs have done well on Fromm but each dog can be a bit different. 

There is also a sticky note in the feeding our puppies section on things to look for in puppy foods. (And adult "all life stages" foods can be fine as well)


----------



## Trooper16 (May 8, 2012)

First let me say that I'm new and no expert. I recently changed my puppy's food to natures reciepe from puppy chow. His stools were soft at first but after a couple of days they were back to normal. Maybe just give him a few days on it and see what happens.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

When you say soft do you mean liquid or just not formed?

If you are getting, sorry for the analogy in advance, "soft serve" type stools just keep feeding at the introduction ratio with one type of kibble until it firms, then add more and repeat. You may have to battle slightly gooey poo for a while but as long as it isn't diarrhea he should be okay. If you go 3-4 days without any sign of firming I would start looking at an alternative kibble. 

You might want to ask your vet about Fortiflora FortiFlora® Canine Nutritional Supplements | Purina Veterinary Diets

After Huxley's gut was wiped out by his antibiotic for staph we put him on this and in 2 days we were back to good stooling.

HTH


----------



## tncb3 (Mar 16, 2012)

Along with the mixture I am also giving him canned pumpkin and a probiotic once daily. I measured out 1/3 cup of new food along with the hamburger & rice. Could that be too much to start out? Also he is one that likes to inhale his food, so tomorrow I am getting a new food dish, so he can't eat so fast. I'm really not sure on the measurement of the mixture, as I did not measure that, but when he is only on that, his stools are firm. Koda gets fed 3 times daily. 
Thanks!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Been there with a dog with allergies but it is kind of young to come to that conclusion. Might be for him you cut back a little with the new food and more gradually increase it. 

Might be a food without grain (or peas for that matter) would be an easier digest for him to start on.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Try a LBP food like Acana or Wellness. Phase it in slowly. All changes take several days for the pup to adapt. Good luck. Stay with the pumpkin if he will eat it.


----------



## tncb3 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you everyone!
I will try introducing the new food at a slower rate and continue with the mixture and probiotics. I just get so nervous, thinking that he's not getting enough nutrition that it actually keeps me up at night thinking about it. Should I add a daily vitamin until the switch is complete?
Chris


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

tncb3 said:


> Let me start off that if by Thursday, if Koda does not improve, he will be going to the vet on Friday. We got Koda when he was 8 & 1/2 weeks old, he is now 12 & 1/2 weeks. He was on a junky food prior to coming here and I did not want to continue with this food, so I switched him cold turkey. (I know, mistake #1). Anyway, the food that I had for him was one that was on the recalled list from TOTW. After putting him on a diet of hamburger & rice and medication, he had formed stools. The medication is now finished and he still had formed stools until I started introducing new food. I first tried Nature's Recipe Sensitive Stomach, thinking this would help until I found a better food for him. After 1 day of introduction, he had soft stools, so I put him back solely on the mixture and then tried introducing again with the same results. Over the weekend, I was able to get some samples of some decent foods to try. Today we tried Fromm puppy food, only to have soft stools again. Tomorrow he will only get the H&R until his stools are firm again. I am getting concerned as I know that the mixture is not giving him enough nutrition that a growing puppy needs. (He has been checked for worms and giardia both came back negative. He was given another dose of worm medication, just in case.) I need suggestions on either what to add to the hamburger mixture or foods to try. If I have to continue to cook for this little guy, I will, but I know this diet won't be good for long term.
> Now, he is acting just fine, full of energy, putting on weight and growing, but I know he cannot keep eating just this and stay healthy.
> Thanks in advance for your help,
> Chris


Hi Chris,
I can offer some "holistic" suggestions for your baby.
#1. The "Doggie Diarrehha Diet" we use mixes 50% canned pumpkin (*not* the one with the spices in it for pumpkin pie filling) and 50% boiled, boneless, skinless chicken breast or ground turkey breast. Instead of pumpkin you can also use sweet potato if you cook, peel, and mash. If the diarrhea is really bad, first avoid food for about 12 hours but provide plenty of water. Then for a 20 lb. to 40 lb. dog (you can adjust this amount for his weight), give 1 cup every 6 hours or for a 40 lb. to 60 lb. dog give 1 1/2 cups every 6 hours etc. Use your judgment to decrease time length if dogs stool shows good consistency, especially since he is a pup. 
#2. It’s a good idea to keep “Slippery Elm Powder” on hand, purchased from the health food store. This soothes the GI tract. Give 1/2 teaspoon
per 20 lbs. 
#3. In my experience, the best transition if from human grade food (the chicken and pumpkin diet or your hamburger and rice diet) is to a _*balanced dog food *_made from Human Grade ingredients. *The ONLY* "dog food" you will find, with a stamp on the package, by the FDA (I have data for this) stating that it is indeed made from "human grade" food IN a "human grade facility" is called The Honest Kitchen which is purchased at a doggie boutique store (pet stores do not carry it). This is a dehydrated food, so an 8 pound box re-hydrated with water. makes approximately 35 to 40 pounds of food. It's about $85, so that's roughly $2 to $2.25 a pound, which, IMO, is very reasonable, compared to some more expensive kibbles. NO CHEMICALS or questionable vitamins/minerals...All human grade.
I have other natural suggestions if you'd like to PM me.
Hope this helps!  Good Luck!


----------



## gingerpepper (May 8, 2012)

I feed my puppy Royal Canin for GSD puppy, with about 3 tablespoons of goat milk, and omega dog camelina oil, so far so good, i'm going to look into goat milk kefir, which is a type of liquid yogurt (lots of probiotics, which humans and dogs need)


----------



## tncb3 (Mar 16, 2012)

I just wanted to update everyone with Koda's diet. I took the advice of another member and tried The Honest Kitchen. I am still in the process of transitioning him, but he is doing very well! He is now consistently producing formed stools. Both he & I are very happy and relieved now!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That's great. Honest Kitchen is a good one, I've heard.


----------



## gingerpepper (May 8, 2012)

update: i read the ingredients of the "royal canin" i was feeding my puppy and was disappointed that i fell prey to marketing, there is wheat and wheat gluten right at the top of the list, since i already have an older skin disordered dog, i'm even more disappointed in myself. I switched my GS puppy to Kirkland brand puppy food, for the price it is very good, i'm impressed, i supplement with the omega dog, brewer's yeast, couple tablespoons goat milk/kefir


----------



## gingerpepper (May 8, 2012)

10 ?People? Foods for Dogs | Modern Dog magazine - the best dog magazine ever


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

gingerpepper said:


> 10 ?People? Foods for Dogs | Modern Dog magazine - the best dog magazine ever


The yogurt is great and so are the other items, but be careful of the Brewers Yeast. If a dog has allergy problems this may aggravate it. Although a source of B vitamins and trace minerals, several references feel this could cause bloating, gas or indigestion. It all depends on the dog!


----------

